# Grafik Engines [Referat]



## raphaelk (16. November 2004)

Hallo, ich soll in Informatik über Grafik Engines halten. Hat jemand von euch ein paar nützliche Links? Wie bei http://www.computerbase.de/lexikon/Grafik-Engine z.B....
Vielen Dank


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2004)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafik-Engine sollte schon mal ein guter Einstieg sein.


----------



## raphaelk (16. November 2004)

ja danke, aber ist der gleiche inhalt wie bei computerbase...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. November 2004)

Oh, entschuldige bitte. Da kam wohl mal wieder die eigene Faulheit durch
und ich habe nicht auf den Link geklickt. *shame on me*


----------



## raphaelk (16. November 2004)

hat vielleicht jemand informationen wie so eine betimmte engine funktioniert?


----------



## blue lord (12. Dezember 2004)

Frag mal im Programmiererforum.


----------

